# vitel tonné



## tie-break

Buongiorno a tutti, 
vorrei sapere se qualcuno di voi conosce l'origine di questa parola che contrariamente a quanto si possa pensare non proviene dal francese.
Grazie.


----------



## riccio

Io sapevo che era semplicemente un francese maccheronico. Sbaglio?


----------



## itka

Buona sera ! Di quel "vitel tonné" ne ho sentito  parlare pure ieri alla televisione francese. L'hanno chiamato "vitello tonato", o avvolte, "vitela tonato", o "tonata"... Communque, in Francia, è conosciuto sotto il nome di "vitello tonato"... quando è conosciuto. Ma se uno vuole spiegare che cos'è, lo traduce proprio come hai detto, tie-break, "escalope de veau à la sauce au thon".
"vitel" non significa niente in francese, ma "tonné" potrebbe esistere perché segue uno schema di formazione delle parole usato nel vocabolario della cucina, della cucitura, degli arti in generale.  Significherebbe proprio  : "al tonno".
A me quel vitel sembra un'importazione dialettale dal piemontese o dal lombardo... diciamo dal nord.


----------



## Necsus

itka said:
			
		

> Buona sera! Di questo "vitel tonné" (ne) ho sentito parlare pure ieri alla televisione francese. L'hanno chiamato "vitello tonnato", o a volte, "vitela tonnato", o "tonnata"... Communque, in Francia, è conosciuto con il nome di "vitello tonnato"... quando è conosciuto. Ma se uno vuole spiegare che cos'è, lo traduce proprio come hai detto, tie-break, "escalope de veau à la sauce au thon".
> "vitel" non significa niente in francese, ma "tonné" potrebbe esistere perché segue uno schema di formazione delle parole usato nel vocabolario della cucina, della cucitura, delle arti (gli _arti_ sono braccia e gambe!) in generale. Significherebbe proprio: "al tonno".
> A me quel vitel sembra un'importazione dialettale dal piemontese o dal lombardo... diciamo dal nord.


Nella Treccani si dice:
*tonnato* - agg. [der. di _tonno] - Vitello t.,_ girello di vitello [...] Nel linguaggio alberghiero, la parola viene spesso travestita in forma pseudo-francese: _vitello_ (o _vitèl_) _tonné_ o _thonné_.


----------



## claudine2006

itka said:


> Buona sera ! Di quel "vitel tonné" ne ho sentito parlare anche ieri alla televisione francese. L'hanno chiamato "vitello tonato", o a volte, "vitela tonato", o "tonata"... Comunque, in Francia, è conosciuto sotto il nome di "vitello tonato"... quando è conosciuto. Ma se uno vuole spiegare che cos'è, lo traduce proprio come hai detto, tie-break, "escalope de veau à la sauce au thon".
> "vitel" non significa niente in francese, ma "tonné" potrebbe esistere perché segue uno schema di formazione delle parole usato nel vocabolario della cucina, della cucitura, delle arti in generale. Significherebbe proprio : "al tonno".
> A me quel vitel sembra un'importazione dialettale dal piemontese o dal lombardo... diciamo proveniente dal/del nord.


Insomma, un falso francesismo in Italia e un falso italianismo in Francia! Interessante! Grazie per il chiarimento.


----------



## itka

Grazie a Necsus et Claudine per le correzioni !


----------



## gabrigabri

Potrebbe essere piemontese???


----------



## tie-break

gabrigabri said:


> Potrebbe essere piemontese???


 


Penso di si, di sicuro comunque dovrebbe venire dal nord Italia.


----------



## Lavinia.dNP

Premesso che in Francia il "vitel tonné" non esiste proprio, non solo come parola, ma neanche come piatto, se dovessimo parlare con un Francese dovremmo spiegargli che si tratta di un "rôti de veau à la sauce au thon".
Dico rôti e non escalope, perchè il vitello tonnato si fa con l'arrosto che una volta cotto viene affettato e disposto sul piatto con la salsa di tonno, mentre l'escalope sarebbe la fettina di vitello.

Comunque io quando lo dico in Italiano preferisco chiamarlo "vitello tonnato" che mi sembra più logico, anche se magari me lo sto inventando io.


----------



## hual

Salve

Se l'espressione "vitel tonné" fosse piemontese, sarebbe "vitel tonnà", meglio "vitel tonà" (senza la doppia n). Infatti in piemontese i verbi della prima coniugazione (mangé, canté, ecc.) fanno il participio passatto in "à" (mangià, cantà, ecc.).  

Cordiali saluti


----------



## Waterfall123

Io sinceramente su wikipedia ho trovato:

Il *Vitello tonnato* (_Vitel tonnà_ o _vitel tonnè_ in piemontese) é uno dei piatti tipici della cucina del Piemonte.

Da qui deduco che "vitel tonnà" e "vitel tonnè" siano entrambe del dialetto Piemontese...


----------



## Saoul

Il dialetto Piemontese non è uno, ma come tutti i dialetti anche solo una distanza di 50 km significa una parlata differente.

Il Patois viene parlato in alcune zone del Piemonte ed in Val D'Aosta ed è una lingua franco provenzale.

Non a caso quella è la zona di piatti di "carne verdura e pesce" come la bagna cauda ed il vitello tonnato. Allevatori di bovini dalla Francia del sud e dal Piemonte del Nord, scendevano verso la Liguria per vendere le proprie carni ed il proprio latte al Sud, mentre i pescatori liguri portavano verso nord il pesce.

Durante le notti di sosta, quando i commercianti si incontravano condividevano quanto di meno costoso avevano a disposizione e creavano piatti. Acciughe, tonno, capperi, carne, latte, olio...

Ovviamente poi il nome non poteva che essere dialettale, imbastardito poi dal solito italiano. 

Ah ragazzi, le meraviglia che si sentono raccontare alla Sagra del Bucìn.


----------



## bubu7

Nel Gradit, nella sezione etimologica della locuzione _vitello tonnato_, è scritto: "cfr. piem[ontese] _vitel toné_". E per _tonné_, lo stesso Gradit, scrive: "voce pseudofr[ancese]".


----------



## alenaro

bubu7 said:


> Nel Gradit, nella sezione etimologica della locuzione _vitello tonnato_, è scritto: "cfr. piem[ontese] _vitel toné_". E per _tonné_, lo stesso Gradit, scrive: "voce pseudofr[ancese]".



Citare il dialetto piemontese per quanto riguarda l'origine etimologica di _vitel tonné_ secondo me è una non-soluzione dal momento che Piemonte e Savoia/Provenza sono fortemente legati storicamente e culturalmente. Mi pare difficile risalire a La soluzione.
Anche in Valtellina il piatto è molto diffuso e _vitel_ potrebbe passare tranquillamente per termine dialettale locale, vista la parlata locale. Come ha detto _itka_, trovo ragionevole l'ipotesi che tonné sia verosimilmente "francese" e che vitel sia naturalmente "italiano". Insomma, vedo un accostamento fra lingue diverse.


----------



## MOMO2

Lavinia.dNP said:


> Premesso che in Francia il "vitel tonné" non esiste proprio, non solo come parola, ma neanche come piatto, se dovessimo parlare con un Francese dovremmo spiegargli che si tratta di un "rôti de veau à la sauce au thon".
> Dico rôti e non escalope, perchè il vitello tonnato si fa con l'arrosto che una volta cotto viene affettato e disposto sul piatto con la salsa di tonno, mentre l'escalope sarebbe la fettina di vitello.
> 
> Comunque io quando lo dico in Italiano preferisco chiamarlo "vitello tonnato" che mi sembra più logico, anche se magari me lo sto inventando io.


 
Non te lo stai inventando. Il Devoto Oli lo riporta proprio come _vitello tonnato_.


----------



## Pascal M.

Buonasera.
Capisco che la discussione è vecchia ma la scopro solo stasera.
 A casa parliamo francese (sono in Piemonte, nel Canavese per l'esatezza) e confermo che non esiste una parola tipo thonné o assomigliante in francese.
Il fatto è che con il vitel tonnè il tonno non c'entra niente e tutto è colpa dell'Artusi che, non parlando il piemontese, ha tradotto male. Nella ricetta del cuoco Vialardi il tonno non c'è. A casa non lo mettiamo.
Il vitel tonnè significa solo che la carne è stata messa a marinare. Da tonnè si può risalire alla parola tanner che il francese si usa per la concia delle pelli.
Oramai potete entrare in un ristorante e chiedere un vitello tonnato senza tonno e divertirvi ad osservare la faccia della ragazza mentre si chiederà se la state prendendo in giro!


----------



## giginho

Pascal M. said:


> Buonasera.
> Capisco che la discussione è vecchia ma la scopro solo stasera.
> A casa parliamo francese (sono in Piemonte, nel Canavese per l'esatezza) e confermo che non esiste una parola tipo thonné o assomigliante in francese.
> Il fatto è che con il vitel tonnè il tonno non c'entra niente e tutto è colpa dell'Artusi che, non parlando il piemontese, ha tradotto male. Nella ricetta del cuoco Vialardi il tonno non c'è. A casa non lo mettiamo.
> Il vitel tonnè significa solo che la carne è stata messa a marinare. Da tonnè si può risalire alla parola tanner che il francese si usa per la concia delle pelli.
> Oramai potete entrare in un ristorante e chiedere un vitello tonnato senza tonno e divertirvi ad osservare la faccia della ragazza mentre si chiederà se la state prendendo in giro!



Ciao,
io sono di Torino (non molto distante dal canavese e ho vari amici che sono di quelle parti). A Torino, il vitello tonnato è il vitello con la salsa tonnata. Non mi risulta che in canavese la suddetta ricetta vari, ma potrei sbagliare......è il fatto che parli francese in relazione al fatto che vivi nel canavese che mi stupisce!


----------



## laurentius87

Anch'io sono di Torino (nonna del Canavese, suo piatto forte il vitel tonné) e confermo che si usa il tonno, nella salsa tonnata.

Interessante comunque la discussione: direi che è una forma piemontese francesizzata


----------



## giginho

Cierea connazionali!

Mio nonno era di Torino e mia nonna era di vicino a Chivasso, il tonno nel vitello tonnato sembra essere presente anche presso la famiglia di alcuni colleghi piemontesi.

Mi lascia perplesso, quindi la mancanza di tonno nella tradizione di Pascal....così come il suo parlare francese data la sua estrazione sabauda.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Pascal M. said:


> Il vitel tonnè significa solo che la carne è stata messa a marinare. Da tonnè si può risalire alla parola tanner che il francese si usa per la concia delle pelli.
> Oramai potete entrare in un ristorante e chiedere un vitello tonnato senza tonno e divertirvi ad osservare la faccia della ragazza mentre si chiederà se la state prendendo in giro!


Ciao.   Infatti questo piatto, nella versione come preparata a casa vostra (vitello "conciato", ossia marinato, e senza tonno), è detto anche "vitel t*a*nné" (vedi).
Il nome è piemontese/italiano per la parola "vitel" e francese per la parola "tanné"; mentre la sua evoluzione "tonné" è pseudofrancese.
Le ricette più recenti hanno tutte il tonno nella salsa, come testimoniato dai torinesi qui sopra.


----------



## Pascal M.

Buonasera a tutti.
Beh, non avrei pensato che il mio messaggio avrebbe avuto questo successo. Ho anche avuto dei messaggi privati.
Grazie Connie per il link che va a confermare quello che dicevo. Ovviamente non parlo piemontese purtroppo, dunque quello che dicevo mi era stato detto da genti che lo parla e non avevo motivo di dubitare.
Per il francese, sono nato in Francia ma non l'ho fatto apposta, lo giuro vostro onore. Anche se di origine piemontese, a casa si parlava il francese e finalmente è la lingua che conosco meglio. Sono sposato ad una siciliana, ma Dio essendo misericordioso le ha perdonato! Essendo anche mia moglie nata in Francia, e essendo io refrattario alla lingua sicana, abbiamo deciso di continuare a parlare francese così i figli hanno imparato due lingue contemporaneamente. A quatro anni leggevano 2 lingue senza problemi. Beh, ho finito di racontare la mia vita. Pensare che tutto questo per un pezzo di tonno finito nel vitello!


----------

